# Anyone tint their silver Audi TT's? Have pics to share to convince me to do it....?



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Debating about tinting my TT coupe windows a light shade. However, I want to keep the car looking classy, but make it more sporty. Currently, the car is stock, and is only sporting a black honeycomb rear valence. Comments?


----------



## ShadyRidge777 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tint their silver Audi TT's? Have pics to share to co ... (Polski Ogier)*

5% limo


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

can you even see at night?


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (whatsacar)*

i have 30% and i think it looks perfect on silver


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3 jetta96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3 jetta96* »_i have 30% and i think it looks perfect on silver 

Do you happen to have a picture of that? I was thinking about doing 30% myself. The 5% looks awesome, but I would get pulled over a lot here in Illinois.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*

polski are you gettin my PMs?
tins looks sick btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_
Do you happen to have a picture of that? I was thinking about doing 30% myself. The 5% looks awesome, but I would get pulled over a lot here in Illinois.

There's nothing quite like pulling off tint on the side of the road as a trooper watches.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
There's nothing quite like pulling off tint on the side of the road as a trooper watches.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i can second that. twice over in fact! i hate NJ tint laws


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

15 %


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Anyone tint their silver Audi TT's? Have pics to share to co ... (Polski Ogier)*

I know I'm not silver, but it'll give you an idea.
50% on the sides, 35% on the rear hatch. I've had much darker on previous cars, and I'm much happier w/ the 50% - it's much easier to see at night.










_Modified by DnA-TT at 5:14 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
i can second that. twice over in fact! i hate NJ tint laws
























i have only gotten pulled over 1 time in Jersey for having tints (on my JTI) so far 3 of my 4 cars have had them


----------



## ShadyRidge777 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (whatsacar)*

its hard to see out of at night but i have never been pulled over for it


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

20% 3M Colorstable all around besides windsheild


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (MkITT225)*

NICE CAR! Any more pics?


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

I have 20 on my alms edition avus pearl. it is exactly what i wanted and causes no issues with visibility. 
Go with 20 percent it will be perfecto!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

my silver TT with 20% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

mine...


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone thought of using that tint thats reflective?
Im just curious.
Sorry if I thread jack


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (fasTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasTTer* »_Has anyone thought of using that tint thats reflective?
Im just curious.
Sorry if I thread jack









If your talking about that chrome stuff.....no way







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

20% on the sides and 35% on the rear window
lookin to do windshield and diffuser soon


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry it doubled up


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

i would love to get some of that very light blue stuff put on mine- nothing crazy. but again the NJ laws suck and depending on the town you are driving through it can be hell if they want it to be. plus i sometimes have a little ganga with me, and do NOT wanna get pinched. the tint is just asking for the pull-over and inspection. no thanks!


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


----------



## lonewolf05 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tint their silver Audi TT's? Have pics to share to co ... (Polski Ogier)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone tint their silver Audi TT's? Have pics to share to co ... (lonewolf05)*

old pic but i love my tints.
i think 15-20%: it was on the car when i bought it


----------

